# Anyone familiar with 5 Baies?



## Chopstix (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm curious as to whether anyone has come across this before and what do you use it for in particular?

My French friend in Bordeaux introduced this spice to me.  Pronounced 'sank bahy' in French.  She grinds it in a pepper mill and uses it in lieu of regular pepper in all her cooking.  5 Baies is easy to find in French supermarkets and is also sold by the spice vendor in the weekend markets. 

I looked up 5 baies on the internet.  It's a spice blend of black pepper, white pepper, green pepper, baie of roses, and Jamaican pepper.  

Not sure what the last 2 spices are but 5 Baies is more exotic and aromatic than plain black pepper.  I brought some home but wish I had bought more. It gives everything a great peppery taste with a very interesting twist!


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry,Copstix, I've never heard of it. You said you wish you had more, and it's peppery. What have you used it on? Mostly meat?


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi QS, I've used it on scrambled egg, fried egg, meat, fish, vegetables, in short, everything.  It does taste different from black pepper and anyone tasting it would note the peculiar difference.  It has an ethnic taste and I can't put my finger on it.

I'd love to know what it would be particularly great for though, or what it is traditionally used for.  My French friend couldn't tell me.  She just uses it on everything.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds very interesting.  I went and looked at my peppercorn melange and it has black, white, pink, and green peppercorns.  The pink peppercorns are actually the dried berries from the Baies rose plant and right now I can't recall where this plant hails from.  Needless to say the pink berries are very popular and at one time we had a hard time finding them.

We used to rub one side of a filet with Dijon mustard and then dip it into a plate of these pink berries.  Saute that side first on a griddle and finish in the oven - it was YUMMY!   

I also love to marinate a log of chevre in olive oil and add a nice amount of these pink berries along with some fresh rosemary and thyme.  When ready to use carefully remove the chevre and slice into a round and put a piece of rosemary and a few berries right on top - it almost looks like the berries are growing on the rosemary.  I use them to top a salad.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Elfie! That sounds like the fourth spice that makes up the 5 Baies...


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 16, 2008)

Chopstix said:


> Hi Elfie! That sounds like the fourth spice that makes up the 5 Baies...



It is indeed - I just don't know which peppercorn I am missing unless "Jamaican" peppercorn is an actual name - isn't Jamaica known for growing pepper?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 17, 2008)

I may be way wrong but Jamaca is fanious for all spice, and I think they call it pepper??


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 17, 2008)

So....allspice is the other berry - interesting!

Edited to say - I just found this blend here


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 17, 2008)

Well that solves the mystery for me!  I did think the ethnic taste was a bit familiar but couldn't quite identify it...  Thanks so much!


----------

